# Do you like the show Survivor?



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

Let me know ASAP if you'd like to play in a Survivor fantasy league.  

hxxp://www.fantasysurvivor.net

I'll happily set it up.  Starts Thurs night.  

(surely this isn't considered a 'sport' or is it? )

*Posted our league info, scroll down.*


----------



## ray jay (Feb 9, 2010)

I watch every season I can wait to see rupert again.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 9, 2010)

Russell is gona woop some hiney.
I hated that guy for about a month.... but he totally earned my respect for a solid game. That was the most *disgusting* bunch of pity pot whiny cry baby jurors I have ever seen on ANY Survivor finale.

Sorry Ray Jay - Rupert's goin' down. I know - I should be lovin' on the old hippy but Russell's gona have him for a snack.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 9, 2010)

i agree OHC, what a crock that jury vote was last season..
i'll (embarrassingly) admit i've watched every season, and am looking forward to the heros vs villains (though i'm baffled at some of the 'hero" and "villain" choices)

i'll be rooting for (but doubt) Rupert or Russell will win, got a bad feeling it'll be something stupid like Cerie or Sandra though, one of the coasters, not a leader.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

My hubs likes Sugar.  Did ya know she and JT have a thing going in real life???

Anyhoo....I am going with Tyson.  He just cracked me up and I hope he goes skinny-dippin again.  

Go Tyson!!!



(watch him be voted out 1st...lol)


----------



## IRISH (Feb 9, 2010)

guilty...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> guilty...


 
Who are ya liking this go-around Irish?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 10, 2010)

Love it, Love it, Love it!!
I hated Russell degrading women but *darn*! He could play the game. I like Sugar too and several other players. They brought back a few kooks too


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 10, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Let me know ASAP if you'd like to play in a Survivor fantasy league.
> 
> hxxp://www.fantasysurvivor.net
> 
> ...



I just scanned the link you posted but I'm in.... 
Do you need a certain number of team members for a league? Tell me more....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i agree OHC, what a crock that jury vote was last season..
> i'll (embarrassingly) admit i've watched every season, and am looking forward to the heros vs villains (though i'm baffled at some of the 'hero" and "villain" choices)
> 
> i'll be rooting for (but doubt) Rupert or Russell will win, got a bad feeling it'll be something stupid like Cerie or Sandra though, one of the coasters, not a leader.


 
Im with ya. I like Russell. Best at playing the game yet. 
Never seen so many Cry Babies:cry:  on the jury since I been watchen,,and me and the Wify have watched them all.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 10, 2010)

SM, what do we do to play? Just go to the fantasy survivor link?


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea Survivor! Finally something to look forward to (other than my harvest) during this long stinking winter. I am in a pool at work so that will be fun. I am going with Tom, sexy firefightin' Tom. Ohhh, excuse me while I shutter.
I wonder since this is the 20th if that will be the end has anyone heard?
I am on nights but have the dvr setup hopefully no power outages.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

*Ok, I made us our own team.*

hxxp://www.fantasysurvivor.net

Once you create a login you can join a tribe. Our tribe is MJPassion. The password is mjpassion.  Don't know if it's case-sensitive or not.  

We have plenty of space in our private league- invite your significant other or friends if ya like.  It's completely free to join.

Early Pick Bonus Deadline: 2/10/2010 2:00:00 PM
Picks Closed Date/Time: 2/11/2010 6:55:00 PM

First episode: 2-11-10 @ 7PM!  

*The more the merrier guys/gals.  Please join me, I don't want to play alone.  *

If you have any probs let me know.  Never created one of these before.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 10, 2010)

Naw,

     I'm really into "LOST" right now, good show !!!


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah lost is my favorite scripted show (WTH is going on now though eh king? dunno bout you, but i don't think i'm gonna like the 'alternate reality' flashes)

anyway.. joined up SM  never tried one of these before, and don't really know how it works, but we'll see.
 Rob was my choice.. figured there's a few sheep on the villains, and i think if Rob wants to play, he'll be able to heard them for a bit.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Yay kaotic!!!  No problems finding the league then.  

Be sure and get your picks in for the week too.  Let me know if it all works ok.

Invite the Mrs too if she'd like.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 10, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Naw,
> 
> I'm really into "LOST" right now, good show !!!
> 
> ...



Oh KK come on - Survivor is *just like* LOST - but with a plot .


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2010)

^lol

thanks SM.. for those (like me) who missed it, near the top click enter picks.. it only asked me for my mvp when i registered, then i thought i was done till SM told me to make my picks for the week. (i notice i'm the only one with full picks)

really a crapshoot this week though.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

*Hey players don't forget to make your picks before tomorrow nights episode.*

Categories
     1. Who will win the Reward Challenge
     2. Who will win the Immunity Challenge
     3. Who will be Voted Off
     4. Who will NOT be Voted Off (Safe)
     5. Mystery Question (see below)


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

I am trying to figure out if there's a way to see everyones picks for the week, not just the selected MVP.  Working on it guys and gals.  

Edited to add:

Can I view other Player's Picks?
You will not be able to view any other player's picks until the deadline has passed. When you click the View All Player Picks link on the Game Tools toobar, you will only be able to see your picks. All other player picks will be masked by a message that says Picks Not Closed. Once the deadline has passed, all of the picks will be revealed.


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2010)

SM can you see who else is on the tribe?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> SM can you see who else is on the tribe?


 
So far its you, kaotic, OHC and myself.  Under your fantasy Survivor tools, my tribe: and chose either view all players picks, or my tribemates.

Again- if you know anyone who'd like to join us, feel free to give them our tribe info.  The more the merrier.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Go Rupert. Looks like alot of ppl like Rupert.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't believe that no ones chosen Russell for MVP yet...

I love Rupert too.  I remember him stealing the shoes from the other team..lol.


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 10, 2010)

Sound cool, I love survivors. I think Russel will be voted out quick, his game play and munipulative ways are still fresh in everyones minds. Pour some Sugar on me!!!!   Sugars goin to take it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

SicSativa said:
			
		

> Sound cool, I love survivors. I think Russel will be voted out quick, his game play and munipulative ways are still fresh in everyones minds. Pour some Sugar on me!!!! Sugars goin to take it.


 
I wonder perhaps if it was being filmed before the last one aired, so the other contestants have no idea who Russell is.  :giggle:


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds cool. I love Survivors.  I think Russels goin down early, due to his excellent play. It still fresh in everyones minds. Pour a little Sugar on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Sugars goin all the way Baby!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

*Funny observation...5 out of the 6 of us have picked a villlan as their MVP.*

:rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Feb 11, 2010)

funny how there's only 3 different survivors picked. (or how the three guys all picked Rob)
and i'm with SM, i imagine this was filmed prior to last season even airing (or early on anyway).. they won't have a clue who Russ is (which makes his game interesting)
follow SM's link sicsat, join up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Just bumping this up...we'refast approaching the deadline and the season starts tonight!!  Yay!!


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I'm in but it won't let me edit my profile to say NorthernHoney so I guess I gotta be me. I btw picked my little smokin' hot firefighter. mmmm Tom


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

*We have 8 playing so far, this is gonna be fun!!!  I'll firgure out how you can do that NH after I get back.

WOOHOOOO  Starts tonight.  *

Anyone else?  Any spouses wanna play???


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 11, 2010)

That show shouldnt be called survivor.  For that they should put some people on an island and make them to survive.  Last one alive wins!


----------



## tcbud (Feb 11, 2010)

All right SM, this sounds fun.....
Gonna be watching and rooting for ......?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

NorthernHoney said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals, I'm in but it won't let me edit my profile to say NorthernHoney so I guess I gotta be me. I btw picked my little smokin' hot firefighter. mmmm Tom


 
Hey lady-  

Click My Tools.  Then edit profile.  You can edit your 1st and last name there.  

Hope this helps.  

*We have 9 players so far.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

*OHC and G2P- its saying you still haven't made your weekly picks.  Don't forget to hit submit once you do.*


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

Up to 9 now? Awesome....lets do this


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 11, 2010)

OK I made my choices but I reserve the right to change my mind by next week. 
Thanks for your help SM!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

I have no clue what's going on but I there Survivalist


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2010)

woo-hoo. i scored a 220. beat that baby. lol...looks like robs gonna be out next week Kaotik, and Hammy. they showed him hitting his head in next weeks previews. lights out . KO'ed... ...we may have to rethink this thing now. dam...

sicsat, so much for your Sugar. Bam, gone . 1st voted off survivor 20. we did get to at least see what she was work'in with. lol. lol...

Rob got Fire!!! woot. woot...  ...

Big man Rupert broke his toe immediately almost; in several places...

ok. thats all the freeview you get SM...lol. lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Our power went out right before tribal,  it about killed me!!  Thanks for the update Irish  I am unable to access our tribe.  Who is our winner this week??


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 11, 2010)

Hamster Lewis picked every winner! Way to go!!
Congrats to Irish also. Great scores guys
:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Yay hammy!!  And good for you too Irish!!  So much fun.  Dammit,  wish the power would come back on.. Sure grateful for ipone right now tho... Lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

*Power back on!!!

Did anyone notice hammy scored.....420 points this week?*

:rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

i only got 220. my bad. lol.

Hammy shreaded the board with all right for a stoner score of 420. lol. ...were in place 160, outta 391...woo-hoo. go MP'ers...nice slam HL. you launched us up the rankings...

so what you think about rob falling down and cracking his head? think he'll shake it off? man up?...he's my mvp pick. would suck if he left on a medical this soon...

one of the hero chicks dislocated her shoulder in a beach scuffle, challenge, and the medics wrapped it with a towel, and popped it back in place right there. it was raw...Jeff was wincing even when he heard ka-pow, it popped in. lol. lol...

it was the same challenge mom that Rupert broke a toe in two places. the medics taped them, but he looks like a dead duck soon if infection hits, and it prolly will, then hes hit...

Rupert used up hald the flint for scrappings to start a fire, and he could'nt even get one going. he was sorta pouty bout it, when the others took over. very unbecoming of the big guy...

alliances were flying. lol...if you were togeather from a past season, you had a partner. bam. it's like that...

Russell ran his schmoe on every single tribe member, lol, "you got my back, i'll take you to the merge, me and you" nine times he did. oh my. lol. lol...

coach, and one of his clan have a crush on one another. and what was up with Sugar? i'da straight up hit that right there. is Tom gay? lol. lol...

she was on him big time. who's your daddy?...LOL. LOL...lol...

edit> 220 points...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

How do you see everyones scores?  I am going crazy trying to figure it all out.

Go MPers.  

I thought it was awesome Rob got a fire going.  And Rupert with the flint could not.  Heck, he didnt even catch any fish.

Cannot wait tilnext week.  Awesomeness!!

(on a side note, Amazing Race starts Sunday!!  love that one too)


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

Smokinmom. i found it. you can kiss me later. ...at the top, in game tools, click 'tribal council standings', and 'Results'...it will show all points, plus leader.

HL = 420
Irish, SM, Kaotik = 220
Gone2Pot = 180
DioDude, Johnson, and Mac = 130
SicSat = 80
OHC = 20

how's that SM?  ...

this is gonna be fun folks. fun, fun, fun...

ok, one wrong move , and the Hamster gets it. lol. lol...


----------



## Locked (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow...maybe I need to play the lottery tonight.... 
That sucks about your power SM....I think you can catch the replay online...not sure though..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW - dead last. hehehehehe
Conggrats Hammy.  Good show man!

Yeah SM there is always a guy on You Tube who records it. 
Sux about the power. I hear 70,000 peeps lost electricity last night nearby.


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 12, 2010)

Dam it Sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 12, 2010)

ah man, was feeling great about my MVP pick, they were all bowing to Rob.. then seen the preview for next week  
hopefully he'll be able to stay.

nice choices hammy, 420  lol fitting.

that was great Rob making fire after randy tells him it's a waste of time.
and Russell already planting russell seeds.
only thing that would've toppped this epi for me is if they did vote Cirie.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 12, 2010)

I would rather gouge my eyes out with pencils than watch Survivor or Big Brother.... garbage.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 12, 2010)

survivor sucks...that show is so set up.....yawn.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok u survivor hater.. Go find another thread..:-$

power decided to go out again during the nite like most of the area...  Can't private message so I'll answer those later... Brr it's freakin cold could be a while b for we r up n running again.bleh


----------



## kaotik (Feb 12, 2010)

lol at you two.. 
why come into this thread then?  your opinion that it sucks was some crucial information we needed or something?


thank you for enlightening me.. guess i can quit watching it now that i'm aware it sucks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> lol at you two..
> why come into this thread then?  your opinion that it sucks was some crucial information we needed or something?
> 
> 
> thank you for enlightening me.. guess i can quit watching it now that i'm aware it sucks.




I shoula titled this survivor fans...  Guess I left wide open by simply asking if ya like the show... Guess it's fair for the ones who don't like it to say so too .  I'd hate for this thread to get shut down tho...  I'll just to look past some of the posts... I probably shouldn't have responded up above. ...  Ahrhhhh.

Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I would rather gouge my eyes out with pencils than watch Survivor or Big Brother.... garbage.


 
Hey,,that would be cool. If ya decide to do that,,let me know I will cancel watchen Survivor to watch yur new Reality Show called " Pencil Head" 
What ever ya do,,dont use dull SHORT Pencils!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2010)

spaceface said:
			
		

> survivor sucks...that show is so set up.....yawn.......


 
Everything on TV is setup to a certain degree,,,SO WHAT. 
I suppose Rupert was told to break his own Toe,,right? Besides if ya dont watch it,,how in the hell do you know its setup? I bet yur a Closet Watcher arnt ya,,go ahead,,admit it. Come on out o9f the Closet.:bump:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't like Big Brother either...or those Bachelor shows.

I stick with Survivor and Amazing Race.  Love those.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

hey mom. is that your first snowman? imagine that. a snowman in Texas. lol. lol... looks like Meatloaf. lol.lol...

now i gotta crank up paradise by the dashboard lights. do you love me? will you love me forever? do you need me? lol. lol... ...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

Surviving Survivor airs tonight on my local channel...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hey mom. is that your first snowman? imagine that. a snowman in Texas. lol. lol... looks like Meatloaf. lol.lol...
> .


 
Don't be dissin my snowlady.    And reminds me more of Stevie Wonder.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=628532&postcount=14599

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to IRISH again.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2010)

:confused2: I sign up, got points and don't have a clue to whats going on. So I'll still keep on toking.

Do you get to vote people out of our tribe?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

No ozzman...its how the players on the real show do.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

*Scores for week 1:*

Hamster lewis-    420
Irish/Kaotic/Smokinmom-  220
Gone2pot-   180
ozzman/ray jay/Northernhoney -   130
sicsativa-    80
OHC-   20

*Don't forget to make your new pics for next week, you can do it now.  Also- you can change your VIP until next Thurs, after that you can't.  Also anything can happen, you guys with the low scores don't dispair.  *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 12, 2010)

I was just pickin'. jeeeeeez


You survivor fans are defensive! lol


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I was just pickin'. jeeeeeez
> 
> 
> You survivor fans are defensive! lol


 
it's all good brother WakenBake...besides, pencils give you lead poisoning. lol. try a dull spoon. lol. lol...jk bro...

not much of a TV person myself. it's the being a part of something that intrigues me. that , and the competitiveness.:hubba: ...

your goin down Hammy. lol. lol...(nice play bro. very nice call on picks.) makes me think you have the inside edge. lol .lol... ...

now, we need to make it into the top 50...Go Tribe... ...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 12, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2:
> 
> Do you get to vote people out of our tribe?



Oh no, I'm scared. I may bust into tears and flash someone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

As long as it isn't me OHC..ha ha ha ha.

No worries Mr, we voted ya out already.  The tribe has spoken.  

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I was just pickin'. jeeeeeez
> 
> 
> You survivor fans are defensive! lol


 
I was just haven some fun Little Brother. Besides,,,,Ya cant hurt my feelens,,I aint got any.:hubba:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to think people that watched survivor and other reality shows were beyond bored, but... now I love reality shows. Some can be boring, it just depends on the mix of people. Ah well, I for one am going to keep watching, and voting, and rooting for my team...
*GO MJPASSION!*
:clap: :dancing: :yay: :giggle: :woohoo:


----------



## ray jay (Feb 12, 2010)

So what now do I vote again?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 12, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Don't be dissin my snowlady.    And reminds me more of Stevie Wonder.
> .



I was thinkin' it was a Gregg Allman snowman.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Hammy...........................420........................good score man!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

ray jay said:
			
		

> So what now do I vote again?


 
Yes...go make your picks.  This is the last week to change MVPs, if you didnt like what you saw of yours yesterday.  I am sticking with mine.  
Although I must say I am tempted to switch to JT cuz he's just so damn cute.  :hubba: 

Be sure to click 'submit' after you choose.

Go MJPassion!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

If we need to score teem points you all are going to have to tell me what to do. Cause I don't watch the show.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Cause I don't watch the show.


 
Well why not?  Give it a try on Thurs.  Whadda you say?  :hubba:   Eye candy remember?


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 13, 2010)

Which player can't you stand. Coach is in his own world, Dragonland. But Tyson takes the cake. That dude has an  ego bigger than Texas. And talk about Texas , did we get some snow or what? I thought Colby was going to deck Sugar, At least we got to see all of her before she left:hubba:


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG that was hilarious when Sugar just let it all hang out. I hope Coach and Jeri get together they would be a cute couple. Totally gonna be a great season. Oh and Stephanie, holy cow! I have her in a work pool. She is touch.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 13, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I was thinkin' it was a Gregg Allman snowman.


aha it totally does eh?  

so before this next episode is our last chance to change MVP?  
dang, i like my choice, but not what i saw comming up. tough call, if Rob stays he'll do well i think, but i don't know if i should change seeing as it looks like he might be leaving..

sic, Cirie is the player i can't stand, she's always annoyed me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes sic, and now it needs to melt, I've had enough.

And yes kaotic- decisions, decisions.  

And here's another interesting tidbit that we need to consider:

When I am entering my picks, some picks in the "Safe" category are not selectable. Why?

Up to Episode 6, picks that you have used on a previous occasion can no longer be used. After Episode 6, your Safe picks will be reset. From that point on, any "Safe" picks that you have used on a previous occasion can no longer be used for the rest of the season. This makes your choice more difficult in the later rounds.

I never liked Cerie either.  Or Sandra but it looks like she maybe the lead female for the Villians.

I love the villians, Coach doesnt even seem too bad yet.  But I remember after his season was over and they had the big finale show, they showed his significant other in the audience.  Maybe they broke up?  Who knows.

Bonus question this time...who will be shown holding the immunity idol.  Trick question...lol.

Go pick you guys.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Just a friendly bump.    Don't forget to make your picks.  This is also your only chance to change your MVP.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks SM. i just made and "saved" my picks.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> lol at you two..
> why come into this thread then?  your opinion that it sucks was some crucial information we needed or something?
> 
> 
> thank you for enlightening me.. guess i can quit watching it now that i'm aware it sucks.



because genius..the name of the thread was...do you like the show survivor? sounds like an opinionated question to me....kur plunk........you are obviously the brightest crayon in the box.....


----------



## kaotik (Feb 18, 2010)

lol alright you win.. you're the man coolguy.

did you go into the "anyone up for a song title game" and reply "yes" too?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Now now boys, not on my Survivor thread please sir's.  I'd hate for this to get shut down...

And with that said, kaotic did you make this weeks picks yet ?  Cannot wait for tomorrow night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

*Hope Boston Rob is ok.*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

:doh:Hey Me the dullest crayon in the box. I'm playing and do not watch the show:huh::fid: :guitar:


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2010)

Doesn't this "game" forum have a place to discuss your "game"???..carry on with this crap under someone elses watch?...
Why the need to have uit at MP?.. How is it mj related?.IT ain't...
These threads _invariably_ cause/instigate 





> because genius..the name of the thread was...do you like the show survivor? sounds like an opinionated question to me....kur plunk........you are obviously the brightest crayon in the box.....


 crap like this. Aren't there sufficient bhcs, vhcs, tgcs, fggs, to play your silly games in?.. We gotta have _another_....
I'm wasting time here, when I could 'possibly' be helping someone with a grow problem.. (something actually associated with, relevant to the site btw)
  WHY, WHY, WHY... do some feel the need to constantly have some social bull, or game playing going on here???   WHY can't you remain even remotely "on subject" here?.. 
It is an MJ forum. If you wanna play games, go find a game forum, or STAY on your game forum/board.....IMO
 Most of you already know "my" thoughts on the social/game/"club" threads.
  When I go to an mj forum, I expect to see mj related posting... 
How would it be, if I dropped into your "Survivor" game forum/board/site, and started telling folks how to grow pot?..How to make hash?...  Suppose the admin'/staff would consider it "appropriate", "respectful"??? ..or would I be 'voted off'?..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd think that based on the sub forum description:
* Coffee Table*
*Almost everything under the sun can be talked about in this area! Let the discussions roam. Of course, discussion of other drugs, violence, personal information, that type of thing and 'politics', is still not allowed here or anywhere on the site."*
that this is an acceptable subject.
Pot grows s l o w - I spend to much time here. My mind drifts.....
I would think that the mods would - as long as it was kept in the coffee table section - support a bit of controlled socializing on the board. You seem to be down on it so why not just pull that part of the forum that offends your sensible nature?

Or at least change the sub forum description so we are not "set up" to offend you.....

Every time I open up the main page and see that thread in the drug testing section titled : "I am quitting weed tomorrow" - I CRINGE. geeez that's so off the mark in a forum called Marijuana Passion that it's laughable.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Hick can you remind me of the coffee table rules again?  Ohc beat me to it.  I am on my phone and kind of slow.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2010)

OHC... most of the 'senior' members that have been around the site for long, "know" exactly how I feel about them... 
it is still *"MARIJUANA PASSION"* 
If _everyone_ would come here to discuss marijuana, it would make my life easier. These threads "invite" criticism, flaming, disruption of the forum, and discontent. 
I've been doing this a long time, I know. Been there, done that, and have the T-shirt.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2010)

smom.. I don't "care" what the rules say... when it distracts from our purpose and causes flaming among members, or results in 'other' rules being violated, it isn't going to make my favorites list..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

In sense I agree with Hick. IDk, I am on the fence about it. for some that are retired or semi retired, its nice to log into one forum and talk about whatever you feel like. But I can see how it spins to have notin to do with MJ.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

You don't care what the rules say?  Then I guess why should we.  Maybe I'll just have a cussing free for all or something.


Time for a revision of the rules.  I need specifics.

Who was it that turned this thread sour?  Hmm.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

I do not watch the show but I wonder if any of the cast smokes mj? What ones do you all think, smokes mj?


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2010)

......._clarification_..._specifics_... how about this one?.. 



> 15. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason. *The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmm I bet Rupert does..and my buddy Tyson.  Boston rob looks like a dealer, lol 

I wonder if they've ever found a mj plant on any of the islands.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2010)

Well - I'm all for making your life easier Hick but I almost feel set up for failure, not being a "senior" member and knowing the unwritten preferences of you or any mods. I don't feel I'm unique so I bet other new members might fall into the same trap. Since you're in charge.... can't you just get rid of the off topic coffee table? Or change the description at least? I'd think this might help with the bandwidth or whatever issue seems to slow down the server at times.... and would result in fewer newcomers stepping on your toes or creating work for you. 

SM - can't we just look into finding a free site somewhere else where the ten team members can chat or post or whatever? Is there such a thing? Anyone? It's gona be a long Survivor season - and a big poo poo if we are not welcome here.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> I wonder if they've ever found a mj plant on any of the islands.





I bet they have


----------



## kaotik (Feb 18, 2010)

i completely disagree with you hick. respect ya and all that, and understand where you're coming from.. but common man, how boring would it be if it was just "what is this problem" and "hows my plant looking" ?
.. the palce has to have a little more to it than just MJ.

it's a community man, if you lose these community chat/games/whatever, it'd die. people would only show up when they have a problem.

i apologize to you and my fellow members for taking the bait. i wont anymore (and am usually pretty good at just ignoring)  
i'll try to make your job easier, but m8, don't think so poorly on these games and off topic chats man, it's what keeps this place a community and not just a place to get some info once in a while.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2010)

Hick..ya been drinking Hateraid or what? Smoke a bowl and chill Little Brother. It aint got outta hand yet. When it does,,shutter down. 
Hell,,we gotta have a little fun with each other sometimes.:hubba:


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm with you, OHC , what is this nazi, Germany all over again.


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2010)

Not to play the part of the kiss-*** here but lets remember the Mods are people too and they hve lives outside here just like us...for all we know Hick might be having a bad day, week or even month...I am not saying it is right to bring it over to here but it is very understandable...why don't we try and get this back on point about survivor and gve this whole situation a chance to cool off...JMO

Survivor in 24 minutes..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Not to play the part of the kiss-*** here but lets remember the Mods are people too and they hve lives outside here just like us...for all we know Hick might be having a bad day, week or even month...I am not saying it is right to bring it over to here but it is very understandable...why don't we try and get this back on point about survivor and gve this whole situation a chance to cool off...JMO
> 
> Survivor in 24 minutes..


:bong: :yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats to kaotik...Leading the pack with 240 points last night...


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2010)

SicSativa said:
			
		

> I'm with you, OHC , what is this nazi, Germany all over again.



no.. if it was nazi germany, your butt would be _cooking in the chamber_ right now smartass... 
and this isn't Sesame street or a kindergarten playground either... it is a marijuana forum.


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 19, 2010)

You should change that H into a big D, because thats how your acting. You can kick me off this forum, I dont care, Hell i've been growing pot in so. cal. since 1975. Dont get me wrong i'm still learning ,but your still being a power hungry ****


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2010)

..as you wish ...


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm cornfused by this thread :holysheep:
makes me glad i stick with shows like modern marvels and dirty jobs


----------



## kaotik (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks HL.

bummed to see what's going on in this thread now though.. especially as i was part that started it all  

hopefully that's it on the problem front.


now back to game talk
i knew they were playing up Robs injury.. trying to get me to change my MVP you buggers!  lol
man those hero's are looking to be in rough shape eh?  3 different groups of alliances, it's gonna get ugly there.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

but the big question is which ones do you think par-take in mj kaotik?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 19, 2010)

*peace*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

I was unable to see  the score last night.  I'll go check now.  How bad did I do?  

So far.....

Hamster - 630
kaotic - 460
Smokinmom - 385
Irish - 380
john - 310
gone2pot - 285
Mac- 235
diodude - 160
Sic - 100
OHC - 60


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

Jeepers members if you have a problem put it in a pm to the guy/gal or whoever not in open forum. Do it right.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry PC and to the open forum. I'll edit, but I was appalled.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

OUCH!

Bye bye Survivor thread.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 19, 2010)

Done. 
I really thought Rob would be voted out, but since they didn't go to tribal and he redeemed himself in the challenge he will probably be safe for awhile I think (today)


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> I'll probably get kicked off for this, but.. If I do this is not the site for me. I've reported your post Hick, probably to you. You edited me for using an asterisk in [email protected] Your post that I just quoted is so over the top RUDE and MEAN. You Bragg about being a senior member and how long you've been moderating. Maybe too long if you don't step back and see how horrible your post is and all because the subject isn't marijuana here on the coffee table. Hick, I suggested you suspend yourself. You would suspend anyone else that wrote that TRASH.



Listen .. I will not set on my hands and be berated because of an entirely irrelevant thread. I got into the thread for ONE reason.... because the members were calling each other names and belittling. THAT is what these type of threads are good for.. "IF" members could be adult and not act like schoolyard brats, I wouldn't EVEN be in here. 
But I am.....and I'll be damned if I'm going to be called names, or insulted for it. I wouldn't tolerate it if I was a member, I would leave. I most certainly am not going to tolerate it as staff. 


> what is this nazi, Germany all over again......You should change that H into a big D,.....your still being a power hungry ****


  I


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 19, 2010)

I enjoy this site And this thread. Sorry to all for posting to Hick on this forum. I will try again to delete it. I hope the thread is not affected SM. It is fun and it was a great idea. Thanks for putting it up. 
*the Hero team sure had a lot of scheming last night. This weeks picks will be tough. *


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 19, 2010)

I finally figured out how to post a message on our group forum over there. I don't like the drama so I will just be over there posting to myself - unless any team mates wana join me (?).


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

I made my picks for next week.  I am lovin this season.  Go Villians.


----------



## CheatedMom (Feb 19, 2010)

who's the villain then?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey don't forget to make your picks...and ohc, you'll definitely see me utilize the fantasy forum a lot more often.


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey don't forget to make your picks...and ohc, you'll definitely see me utilize the fantasy forum a lot more often.



Looks like I forgot to make my picks....guess who just got a big ole goose egg this week??


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 25, 2010)

No worries, Hammy Dude 
I think you are still way ahead of me. 
We're posting on that forum if you wana come along.
Just click on the message board option...


----------

